# Problem mit Tutorial - Finde Kon.java nicht



## Zwiebels (20. Aug 2011)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und habe eine Frage zum Besorgen der Kon.java Datei. 

Mein Tutorial zeigt mir, dass ich sie benutzen und in die Javaquelltexte legen soll, nur wo finde ich diese Datei?

Danke schon mal im vorab!


----------



## XHelp (20. Aug 2011)

Mein Chef sagt mir, dass in "einedatei.txt" eine ganz wichtige Aufgabe drin steht, die ich bis morgen erledigen muss... du weißt nicht zufällig, wo ich diese Datei finden kann?

Ließ doch im "Tutorial" nach, oder Frag den Autor oder gib wenigstens das Tutorial an :bahnhof:


----------



## Zwiebels (20. Aug 2011)

Das steht da nicht drin...da steht nur besorg dir die Datei kon.java...ansonsten würde ich nicht fragen


----------



## Fu3L (20. Aug 2011)

Das ist jedenfalls keine Datei, die irgendwie allgemein bekannt oder wichtig wäre^^ Also, wenn du die nich finden kannst und die für das Tutorial wichtig ist: Tutorial wechseln


----------



## XHelp (20. Aug 2011)

Zwiebels hat gesagt.:


> Das steht *da* nicht drin...*da* steht nur besorg dir die Datei kon.java...



Wo ist dieses "DA"?


----------



## Semox (20. Aug 2011)

Zwiebels hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ich bin neu hier und habe eine Frage zum Besorgen der Kon.java Datei.
> 
> Mein Tutorial zeigt mir, dass ich sie benutzen und in die Javaquelltexte legen soll, nur wo finde ich diese Datei?
> 
> Danke schon mal im vorab!



Ist es ein Tutorial von einem Lehrer oder Prof oder aus dem WWW? Falls vorhanden, dann poste mal den Link hier, statt uns im Dunkeln stochern zu lassen...  ;-)

Gruß,
Semo


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Aug 2011)

Hab mal recherchiert (2 Minuten mit Google...). Es handelt sich um dieses Tutorial: http://helmholtz-bonn.de/download/informatik/uploaded/Leitprogramm_Java.pdf
Auf Seite 38 steht dann, dass man sich die Datei Kon.java besorgen soll.


----------



## Zwiebels (20. Aug 2011)

Tschuldigung für die nur knappen Fragen, war gerade ziemlich frustrierend, dass ich daran nicht gekommen bin und haenge da so ziemlich dran fest weil ich keine Ahnung habe wie man nun daran kommen soll und deshalb nicht weiter komme was mich ärgert.

Genau, es handelt sich um diese Seite und die Eingabe über die Tastatur, wo explizit danach gefragt wird, dass man sich die Datei Kon.Java besorgen soll. Nur leider keine Information gegeben wird, woher man die bekommt...

Tschuldigung demnächst schreib ich ausführlicher bin gerade nur nen bissle verzweifelt wegen diesem Problem weil ich auch über Google oder so nichts finden kann


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Aug 2011)

Im Prinzip wird in Kon.java das gemacht, was die bereits existierende Klasse [japi]Scanner[/japi] der Java-API bereits erledigt. Kon.java ist also nicht unbedingt nötig, um dein Problem zu lösen.
Am besten wird es sein, wenn du dich ganz langsam auch mit der Java-API anfreundest, denn das wird für dich als zukünftigen Programmierer Anlaufstelle Nr. 1 bei der Suche nach fertiger Funktionalität sein.


----------



## Fu3L (20. Aug 2011)

```
Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
sc.nextInt();
```

Dürfte das gleiche machen wie Kon.readInt();
Kon.readString() kannst du einfach durch Scanner.next(); ersetzen.


----------



## Semox (20. Aug 2011)

Hi Zwiebels

Ist aber nett, daß Du dir die Mühe jemacht hast... 

Also hier ist ne File, die die Konsole abfragt. Damit kannst Du fleißig üben. Es ist alles in Deutsch kommentiert. Viel Freude damit. Die Klasse ist von 2008 also ran da... ;-)

Erzeuge eine Datei Konsole.java und paste den Code von unten einfach rein. Speichern, Compilen und Spaß haben...


```
import java.io.*;

public class Konsole {

	private static BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader (new InputStreamReader(System.in));

	  /** Die Methode liest eine Benutzereingabe von der Eingabeaufforderung und gibt
	   *  diese als String zurueck.
	   *
	   *  @param text Text, der als Eingabeaufforderung fuer den Benutzer ausgegeben wird.
	   *  @return Einen Wert vom Typ <tt>String</tt> der die Benutzereingabe enthaelt.
	   */
	  public static String getInputString(String text) {
	    while (true) {
	      System.out.print(text);
	      try {
	        return br.readLine();
	      }
	      catch (Exception e) {
	        System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung: " + e.getLocalizedMessage());
	      }
	    }
	  }

	  /** Die Methode liest eine Benutzereingabe von der Eingabeaufforderung und gibt
	   *  diese als String zurueck.
	   *
	   *  @return Einen Wert vom Typ <tt>String</tt> der die Benutzereingabe enthaelt.
	   */
	  public static String getInputString() {
	    while (true) {
	      try {
	        return br.readLine();
	      }
	      catch (Exception e) {
	        System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung: " + e.getLocalizedMessage());
	      }
	    }
	  }

	  /** Die Methode liest eine Benutzereingabe von der Eingabeaufforderung und gibt
	   *  diese als Integer zurueck.
	   *
	   *  @param text Enthaelt die Eingabeaufforderung fuer den Benutzer
	   *  @return Einen Wert vom Typ <tt>int</tt> der die Benutzereingabe enthaelt.
	   */
	  public static int getInputInt(String text) {
	    while (true) {
	      System.out.print(text);
	      try {
	        return Integer.parseInt(br.readLine());
	      }
	      catch (Exception e) {
	        System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung: " + e.getLocalizedMessage());
	      }
	    }
	  }

	  /** Die Methode liest eine Benutzereingabe von der Eingabeaufforderung und gibt
	   *  diese als Integer zurueck.
	   *
	   *  @return Einen Wert vom Typ <tt>int</tt> der die Benutzereingabe enthaelt.
	   */
	  public static int getInputInt() {
	    while (true) {
	      try {
	        return Integer.parseInt(br.readLine());
	      }
	      catch (Exception e) {
	        System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung: " + e.getLocalizedMessage());
	      }
	    }
	  }

	  /** Die Methode liest eine Benutzereingabe von der Eingabeaufforderung und gibt
	   *  diese als Float zurueck.
	   *
	   *  @param text Enthaelt die Eingabeaufforderung fuer den Benutzer
	   *  @return Einen Wert vom Typ <tt>float</tt> der die Benutzereingabe enthaelt.
	   */
	  public static float getInputFloat(String text) {
	    while (true) {
	      System.out.print(text);
	      try {
	        return Float.parseFloat(br.readLine());
	      }
	      catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
	         System.err.println();
	         System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung der Eingabe: "
	                           + nfe.getLocalizedMessage());
	         System.err.println("Eine Fliesskommazahl bitte mit Punkt als Dezimaltrenner eingeben.");
	         System.err.println();
	      }
	      catch (Exception e) {
	        System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung: " + e.getLocalizedMessage());
	      }
	    }
	  }

	  /** Die Methode liest eine Benutzereingabe von der Eingabeaufforderung und gibt
	   *  diese als Float zurueck.
	   *
	   *  @return Einen Wert vom Typ <tt>float</tt> der die Benutzereingabe enthaelt.
	   */
	  public static float getInputFloat() {
	    while (true) {
	      try {
	        return Float.parseFloat(br.readLine());
	      }
	      catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
	         System.err.println();
	         System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung der Eingabe: "
	                           + nfe.getLocalizedMessage());
	         System.err.println("Eine Fliesskommazahl bitte mit Punkt als Dezimaltrenner eingeben.");
	         System.err.println();
	      }
	      catch (Exception e) {
	        System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung: " + e.getLocalizedMessage());
	      }
	    }
	  }

	  /** Die Methode liest eine Benutzereingabe von der Eingabeaufforderung und gibt
	   *  diese als Double zurueck.
	   *
	   *  @param text Enthaelt die Eingabeaufforderung fuer den Benutzer
	   *  @return Einen Wert vom Typ <tt>double</tt> der die Benutzereingabe enthaelt.
	   */
	  public static double getInputDouble(String text) {
	    String x;
	    while ( true ) {
	      System.out.print(text);
	      try {
	        x = br.readLine();
	        return Double.parseDouble(x);
	      }
	      catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
	         System.err.println();
	         System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung der Eingabe: "
	                           + nfe.getLocalizedMessage());
	         System.err.println("Eine Fliesskommazahl bitte mit Punkt als Dezimaltrenner eingeben.");
	         System.err.println();
	      }
	      catch (Exception e) {
	        System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung: " + e.getLocalizedMessage());
	      }
	    }
	  }

	  /** Die Methode liest eine Benutzereingabe von der Eingabeaufforderung und gibt
	   *  diese als Double zurueck.
	   *
	   *  @return Einen Wert vom Typ <tt>double</tt> der die Benutzereingabe enthaelt.
	   */
	  public static double getInputDouble() {
	    String x;
	    while ( true ) {
	      try {
	        x = br.readLine();
	        return Double.parseDouble(x);
	      }
	      catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
	         System.err.println();
	         System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung der Eingabe: "
	                           + nfe.getLocalizedMessage());
	         System.err.println("Eine Fliesskommazahl bitte mit Punkt als Dezimaltrenner eingeben.");
	         System.err.println();
	      }
	      catch (Exception e) {
	        System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung: " + e.getLocalizedMessage());
	      }
	    }
	  }

	  /** Die Methode liest eine Benutzereingabe von der Eingabeaufforderung und gibt
	   *  diese als Char zurueck.
	   *
	   *  @param text Enthaelt die Eingabeaufforderung fuer den Benutzer
	   *  @return Einen Wert vom Typ <tt>char</tt> der die Benutzereingabe enthaelt.
	   */
	  public static char getInputChar(String text) {
	    String buffer;
	    while (true) {
	      System.out.print(text);
	      try {
	        buffer = br.readLine();
	        return buffer.charAt(0);
	      }
	      catch (Exception e) {
	        System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung: " + e.getLocalizedMessage());
	      }
	    }
	  }

	  /** Die Methode liest eine Benutzereingabe von der Eingabeaufforderung und gibt
	   *  diese als Char zurueck.
	   *
	   *  @return Einen Wert vom Typ <tt>char</tt> der die Benutzereingabe enthaelt.
	   */
	  public static char getInputChar() {
	    String buffer;
	    while (true) {
	      try {
	        buffer = br.readLine();
	        return buffer.charAt(0);
	      }
	      catch (Exception e) {
	        System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung: " + e.getLocalizedMessage());
	      }
	    }
	  }

	  /** Die Methode liest eine Benutzereingabe von der Eingabeaufforderung und gibt
	   *  diese als boolean zurueck.<br>
	   *  Entspricht die Benutzereingabe dem Wort true, ohne Beruecksichtigung der
	   *  Gross- und Kleinschreibung, dann wird der Wert true zurueckgegeben. In allen
	   *  anderen Faellen wird False zurueckgegeben.
	   *
	   *  @param text Enthaelt die Eingabeaufforderung fuer den Benutzer
	   *  @return Einen Wert vom Typ <tt>boolean</tt> der die Benutzereingabe enthaelt.
	   */
	  public static boolean getInputBoolean(String text) {
	    String buffer;
	    while (true) {
	      System.out.print(text);
	      try {
	        buffer = br.readLine();
	        return Boolean.valueOf(buffer).booleanValue();
	      }
	      catch (Exception e) {
	        System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung: " + e.getLocalizedMessage());
	      }
	    }
	  }
	  /** Die Methode liest eine Benutzereingabe von der Eingabeaufforderung und gibt
	   *  diese als boolean zurueck.<br>
	   *  Entspricht die Benutzereingabe dem Wort true, ohne Beruecksichtigung der
	   *  Gross- und Kleinschreibung, dann wird der Wert true zurueckgegeben. In allen
	   *  anderen Faellen wird False zurueckgegeben.
	   *
	   *  @return Einen Wert vom Typ <tt>boolean</tt> der die Benutzereingabe enthaelt.
	   */
	  public static boolean getInputBoolean() {
	    String buffer;
	    while (true) {
	      try {
	        buffer = br.readLine();
	        return Boolean.valueOf(buffer).booleanValue();
	      }
	      catch (Exception e) {
	        System.err.println("Fehler bei der Verarbeitung: " + e.getLocalizedMessage());
	      }
	    }
	  }

	
}
```

Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.

Grüße,
Semo


----------



## aquilagrande (3. Dez 2011)

Habe sie mal hochgeladen: http://www.jonathanheim.de/Kon.java


----------

